#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  mts 410 statieven

## kwaak

met plannen voor de toekomst ben ik van plan goede, niet al te dure statieven aan te gaan schaffen. heeft een van jullie ervaring met deze statieven? of wie heeft er wat zinvols over te zeggen?
ze zijn afkomstig van mobiltech (truss)
ik hoor het wel.....

----------


## rinus bakker

Ze staan in elk geval niet met deze naam (mts410) vernoemd op de Mobiltech website...?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik heb hier statieven van VMB in de verhuur.
voor lichte klusjes de TE-03 en voor de zwaardere klussen de TE-071. niet echt duur(de TE-03) zijn idd geval echt werelddingen, alles goed te vervangen als het kapot is, soepel draaiwerk en staat erg stabiel. met Mobiltech heb ik persoonlijk geen ervaring maar mocht je nog twijfelen is de TE-03 idd geval een goed ding voor zijn prijs

Succes

----------


## kwaak

uhm rinus wat bedoel je?

----------


## kokkie

Wat ik altijd mooi vond aan het mobil tech systeem waren de stempels die je heel flexibel kon gebruiken. Maar ik heb altijd het geluk gehad alleen maar met Alp of VMB statieven te werken, dus gebruikerservaring heb ik niet.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> uhm rinus wat bedoel je?



Hoi kwaak
jouw TOPIC = mts 410 statieven.
Jouw opmerking in thread opening = "ze zijn afkomstig van mobiltech (truss)"
Ik zoek dus eerst op de site van (de failliete+doorgestarte?) Mobiltech en vind daar niets met dit nummer bij de statieven.
Vandaar mijn opmerking.

----------


## kwaak

ok ik begrijp het !
ik kom aan die statieven via de theater vakbeurs daar stonden ze bij de fairlight stand.
opzich vond ik ze heel degelijk, maar ik heb geen praktijk ervaring.....
wat me ook opviel is dat ze behoorlijk wat goedkoper zijn dan de vmb's (te-034).
ze kunnen hoger zonder opzetstuk, ze zijn wel zwaarder.
idd mobiltech is doorgestart.....

----------


## vic

Maar onze vraag is nu dus heeft er iemand echte gebruiks ervaringen of kan iemand ons iets zeggen van het merk mobiltech overhet algemeen
greetzzz
vic[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## kwaak

laat ik de vraag dan anders stellen...
wie heeft er ervaring met de vmb TE-034?
graag goede en slechte ervaringen!!!

----------


## Joost van Ens

te 034 heb er zelf 2 en huur leen regelmatig deze bij. gewoon hele goede dingen voor hun prijs, en zeker makkelijk in gebruikersgemak en grootte. 

Ik moet wel toegeven dat ik gister 2 te 03 heb bij besteld. De voornaamste reden was goedkoper dan de 034. de tweede reden is dat ik zinds kort groter vervoer heb, dus meer ruimte voor langere statieven en als laatst geen opzetstuk, maar erg vaak heb ik die toch niet nodig.

gr.

----------


## vic

Ons doel is om er een truss mee omhoog te takelen zodat je een soort van portaal achtig idee krijgt maar dan op statieven ik weet niet of dit nog een bepaalde naam heeft maar ik hoop dat jullie hier mee snappen wat ik bedoel.
Misschien heeft iemand anders nog een ander initiatief voor statieven want ongeveer 500 eur ps is toch erg veel zeker als je er dan 2 nodig heb. Ik weet dat 'echte' statiefen meer kosten maarja[xx(]
greetz
vic[|)]

----------


## maartenBTV

hey wij gebruiken ook de vmb statiefen voor echt alles ze zijn niet zwaar kunnen tot een goeie hoogte 6,5 meter als ik het goed had.(type??? zal ik ff checken op de zaak) er zit een goede val beveiliging op en draaien ook met maximale belasting goed omhoog naar beneden nog makkelijker hehe :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: prima statieven voor makkelijk en snel gebruik!

----------

